# gym w*nkers



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone else encountered these? They usualy roam in groups of 4+, asking questions such as "how many sets you got left init"

If you reply 4 or more, they decide to stand around you and grunt, which puts you off your workout and is intimidating

Post any other types of gym w*nkers!


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

The ones that watch everything you do, and then try to mirror your workout, but adding more weight, while trying to catch your eye, then making sure the weights make loads of noise when they put them down so everyone looks at them.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

testman said:


> Anyone else encountered these? They usualy roam in groups of 4+, asking questions such as "how many sets you got left init"
> 
> If you reply 4 or more, they decide to stand around you and grunt, which puts you off your workout and is intimidating
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly what I do (except that I am 1 not 4 people)  . People take far too long, phone their mates, etc unless they have someone to motivate them to focus on their training.

If the grunting doesn't work, I often resort to winking and commenting on how fine their glutes are. It is normally quite effective.

J


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I love gyms and all the good, bad and ugly people who use them....and the beautifuls ones too.....I just chuckle my bum off at some of the sh1t you can see there...but I'm a bit like that - though I don't have much time for people - they fascinate me.

Nothing bothers me "That" much - the 2 occasions it has (in a lifetime of gym usage all over the world) - I dealt with it on the spot


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I love gyms and all the good, bad and ugly people who use them....and the beautifuls ones too.....I just chuckle my bum off at some of the sh1t you can see there...but I'm a bit like that - though I don't have much time for people - they fascinate me.
> 
> Nothing bothers me "That" much - the 2 occasions it has (in a lifetime of gym usage all over the world) - I dealt with it on the spot


Looking good in your avvie there mate. I think I love you. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

curlers in the squat rack who curl with no weight on the bar


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

People who lift big weights with sloppy form, then look very confused at you wondering why you are bigger than them with using small weights.

Ah......One day the penny will drop.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> People who lift big weights with sloppy form, then look very confused at you wondering *why you are bigger than them with using small weights. *
> 
> Ah......One day the penny will drop.


yes tis true there be idiots all around:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there seems to be an influx lately of young trainer's who just seem to sit

on a machine texting and phoning people beteen set's.

has the world gone mad:scared:


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> texting and phoning people beteen set's.
> 
> :scared:


x2 , fine by me but move somewhere and do that , there seems to be a fair few mates that go into together and spend there time ' strolling ' on the treadmills and chatting , narky cow but it pi55ses me off espesh when its busy and there hogging the machines , winds me up :cursing:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

WRT said:


> The [email protected] who scream to the top of their lungs whilst lifting. Usually lifting fcuk all too.


i dont scream but i make some noise, as cant breath too good through my nose from blood clot (boxing) in the past.

people give me stick for it but just tell them to f**k off as i usually lift more than them anyway.

find it helps me release my breath better and helps me do my set:tongue:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

testman said:


> Anyone else encountered these? They usualy *roam in groups of 4+*, asking questions such as "how many sets you got left init"
> 
> If you reply 4 or more, they decide to stand around you and grunt, which puts you off your workout and is intimidating
> 
> Post any other types of gym w*nkers!


i usually find these are teenage to early 20's and when cpme in on there own shy as f**k.

when i ask if people are done or many sets left, i make sure i tell them not to rush as i wouldn't rush for them its all about working together especially if its a tight busy gym wont work otherwise and d**ks normally get noted and delt with , if its only 1 person who is level headed i will let him jump in between sets


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i listened last night to a young 9 stone ish lad, talking his mates thru all the chest excersises........

some interesting stuff being said about the top/middle/bottom/inner/outer muscle....

think they thought i was mad, standing there chucklin to myself.....

one was dressed in trendy jeans and a long sleeved shirt, looked smarter than when i go clubbing...........


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Naked men who wanna talk to you in the changing room about a set they saw you doing and want it explaining as they wanna add it to their routine. I'm like ffs mate put something on they say "we are all men" firstly i don't wanna look at a naked man for any reason, secondly if someone walk's in they might get the wrong idea:whistling:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

mal said:


> there seems to be an influx lately of young trainer's who just seem to sit
> 
> on a machine texting and phoning people beteen set's.
> 
> has the world gone mad:scared:


i saw someone curling with a cable on one hand and on the phone with the other hand

i felt rage for some reason


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

people tend to leave me alone in the gym, maybe it's the "disturbed killer" look on my face


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Khaos said:


> people tend to leave me alone in the gym, maybe it's the "disturbed killer" look on my face


And your sheer size maybe intimidate's them :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i saw someone curling with a cable on one hand and on the phone with the other hand
> 
> i felt rage for some reason


they should have one of those drop in boxes, on the way in,and ban the fvkin things lol.

I saw a guy the other day,walking around the gym engrossed in his phone

and tripped over a barbell,flat on his face ffs!

he then proceeded to phone his mate and have a laugh about it:cursing:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Khaos said:


> people tend to leave me alone in the gym, maybe it's the "disturbed killer" look on my face


lol i wear a t'shirt saying "im on lithium" work's a treat!


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a women at my gym who reads a book between sets.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

theres a woman at my gym who files her nail's between set's.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ipod on max volume and a psycho killer facial expression are an absolute necessity for me these days in the gym. :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol mal!

I had a female personal trainer lean over me as I did leg extensions to see what weight I was using. She couldn't understand why I got a bit upset.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

people who sit and stare

literally sit and stare at you for minutes, i have no idea where to look

really makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a group of 3 chavs in my gym, all total fookwitts!! All they ever train is chest and arms, which doesn't really bother me. The thing that does it is that they all just stick like a deep fat fryer!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

defdaz said:


> lol mal!
> 
> I had a female personal trainer lean over me as I did leg extensions to see what weight I was using. She couldn't understand why I got a bit upset.


Modern gyms lol have you noticed how personal trainers stare at anyone

who is bigger than them,almost gay like!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Fat, out of shape people who like to bring up that they go to the gym everyday To anyone that will listen and how super strong they are when you know for a fact they're not!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

What a bunch of moaners

Should be concentrating on what your doing surely?? Rather than trying to dictate behaviours of others..

I will take calls on my mobile im my gym, I scream really loudly when squatting super heavy, I will do super heavy cheat reps, I used to curl in squat rack until i ripped my bicep off:lol: :lol:

Gyms are for people to do\train as they see fit and not be dictated to by a bunch of holier than tho nobbers who prob dont have a clue themselves TBH


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I see quite a few people on the cross trainer and stepper reading a book and listening to an ipod while using the machine. I'd struggle to read a book and listen to music at the same time let alone have a fvcking workout while i'm at it!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What a bunch of moaners
> 
> Should be concentrating on what your doing surely?? Rather than trying to dictate behaviours of others..
> 
> ...


well said mate, Can't say i take a lot of notice of others to be honest,

people speaking loudly on mobiles Pi55es me off,

but thats anywhere not just in the gym!!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I used to curl in squat rack until i ripped my bicep off:lol: :lol:


See, there is justice in the world! :lol:

The squat rack gremlins will always get their man. :gun_bandana:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> See, there is justice in the world! :lol:
> 
> The squat rack gremlins will always get their man. :gun_bandana:


Thing is, I also squat in it too

Unlike Most, who

1) have a bad back

2) have bad knees

3) hurts neck

4) not flexible enough

5) prefer leg press as get more out

6) add bullsh1t here

7) add more bullsh1t here

you get the idea

Oh forgot to add

"I do high reps because i like to feel the burn":lol: :lol: :lol:

Fck off its because you cant man the fck up and grind out a decent heavy set you fckin pussy

^^^^^^^Oh the irony, seems I hate Gym squat excuse makers who preach to others about gym etiquette:lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thing is, I also squat in it too
> 
> Unlike Most, who
> 
> ...


And you thought everyone else was having a moan!?!?! :thumb:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

i hate the feckers who drop the dumbells and the ones who have to grunt so loud it's like they're trying to pee out a footbal out of your penis.... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

also hate couples who tend to show affection of cuddling kissing in the..do that at home..bastids... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> i hate the feckers who drop the dumbells


I do this when i'm flat benching with them. If you're not dropping the fvckers you could get another rep out in my opinion.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

guy's who stand buy the squat rack and say.

i did 250kg on that once,but i just do leg press now,to develop my sweep lol


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I do this when i'm flat benching with them. If you're not dropping the fvckers you could get another rep out in my opinion.


in that case just do the 1 rep and not drop the weight and not plss some of us off.... :tongue:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

The new gym I joined is in a right **** area and is full of young criminals.

It is located near a police station, so a fair amount of bobbies train there (some of whom are my friends) so they walk around with the 'I'm nails' attitude.

They're always in groups of 6+ and try intimidating whoever is training near them.

Cocks.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> i hate the feckers who drop the dumbells and the ones who have to grunt so loud it's like they're trying to pee out a footbal out of your penis.... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> also hate couples who tend to show affection of cuddling kissing in the..do that at home..bastids... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


My bad :whistling: have been guilty of this one with my fella I have to admit it. Can't help it thou, theres something sexy about a big bloke working hard


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

1) People who drape their outdoor wear/jackets over machines or weights instead of putting them in a locker/on the window sill - p!sses me off royally

2) People who don't put weights away, why should I put someone elses weights away if I need the bar?

3) Groups of 3/4/5 people using the bench/squat rack/crash mat area for fvcking ages!! It means they all get 1 bar each out and take up the whole area and they take forever doing about 25 sets! :cursing:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

While there are gyms there will always be gym [email protected]

I can block out most of the strange behaviour and my only pet hate is when it's over-crowded. This is why I usually go late at night during the week and early on the weekend mornings.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

weights left lying at there ar$e wonkers


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i cant stand smelly people at the gym......

at the gym i was training at a few years back, there used to be this one guy who stank of vinegar and sweat ALL the time. I dont think he had ever washed the clothes he trained in i genuinely struggled to use a machine after he did cos his stench would linger and make me wretch.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

People stealing things.

We've had someones iPod go missing, a dipping belt owned by the Gym, a speed ball bag again owned by the gym and the cupboard full of supplements raided several times!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Also, I get less annoyed by gym [email protected] who clearly have no clue about what their doing than by personal trainers who should know better.

There is a personal trainer at my gym who insists on getting his clients to do their whole routines in the squat rack, from bicep curls, to crunches to star jumps.

Newbies make mistakes, professionals should know better IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i saw someone curling with a cable on one hand and on the phone with the other hand
> 
> i felt rage for some reason


i use my phone in the gym while im training, but i pay the bill for it, so its nobodys business apart from mine.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i cant stand smelly people at the gym......
> 
> at the gym i was training at a few years back, there used to be this one guy who stank of vinegar and sweat ALL the time. I dont think he had ever washed the clothes he trained in i genuinely struggled to use a machine after he did cos his stench would linger and make me wretch.


No excuse for this.

I NEVER wash my gym gear, it drives my missus mad, but it never smells and i go to the gym staright after work without washing beforehand. Stinky people fvck me off, WEAR SOME FVCKING ANTI PERSPIRANT!!!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Most of the time my gym is empty, the free weights section anyway. A lad has started going recently though, quite young, we have come to call him 'curl boy.'

He'll park himself on an incline bench in between the cable set, facing the mirror and just text/call on his phone. He'll do maybe 6 curls, take his gloves off, then text.. repeat and he'll do it for a good half hour or so busting out about 18 gut wrenching curls overall.

He's not hurting anyone due to the gym being empty, but it just baffles me that he repeats this same routine every time I'm there.

Unfortunately, unless I close my eyes and put my fingers in both ears, I'm going to notice what goes on around me while I'm resting, sorry guys :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

testman said:


> Anyone else encountered these? They usualy roam in groups of 4+, asking questions such as "how many sets you got left init"
> 
> If you reply 4 or more, they decide to stand around you and grunt, which puts you off your workout and is intimidating
> 
> Post any other types of gym w*nkers!





WRT said:


> The [email protected] who scream to the top of their lungs whilst lifting. Usually lifting fcuk all too.


Coinsidence.. i had a guy who was both of these trying to get on my benc press on monday haha :lol:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thing is, I also squat in it too
> 
> Unlike Most, who
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Would rep if i could.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> trying to get on my benc press on monday haha :lol:


What like.. straddle the bar? :lol:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I havent ever had any probs in any gym ive trained at. If someone is benching etc and i was going to i will just expect them to let me work in with them, i would do the same. I arent standing around waiting whilst they sit on the bench resting for 5 mins, fck that.

Love this clip Kirk Karowski-the bit about squatting at his gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dig said:


> I havent ever had any probs in any gym ive trained at. If someone is benching etc and i was going to i will just expect them to let me work in with them, i would do the same. I arent standing around waiting whilst they sit on the bench resting for 5 mins, fck that.
> 
> Love this clip Kirk Karowski-the bit about squatting at his gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO

"ha ha I *missed *more than you":lol: :lol: :lol:

Im going to use that one:thumb:


----------



## McBain (Jun 11, 2009)

I have some noise cancelling head phones which are fantastic for the gym. I dont pay much attention to anybody else in the gym. The only thing that annoys me are people not racking weight when they have finished. Speaking to each other as loud as they can so the whole gym can hear there coversation.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL 5mins and I'll throw the barbell at the bench behind


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The only thing that bothers me in the gym is people leaving without a drop of sweat on them.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Heineken said:


> What like.. straddle the bar? :lol:


Haha.. never heard of "Benc" press? :confused1: Call yourself a bodybuilder pfft... :lol:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

people that read on he cardio machiness!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Haha.. never heard of "Benc" press? :confused1: Call yourself a bodybuilder pfft... :lol:


God no mate, I'd hate to be big and strong like one of them 'bodybuilders' :laugh:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> people that read on he cardio machiness!


Just to further that - people who go to the gym to WALK on the treadmill... WHY????????? That really pishes me off since I used to be a cardio monster! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

i just hate the general idiots 'all the gear and no idea' type. training in wrist straps, knee wraps, chicken wraps and any other essential piece of 'bodybuilding' acsessories they can get their hands on. With the reality being the nearest thing to bodybuilding they will get is w*nking over pumping iron!!

*obviously for those who do know what they are doing all of the above is perfectly acceptable


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

mal said:


> they should have one of those drop in boxes, on the way in,and ban the fvkin things lol.
> 
> I saw a guy the other day,walking around the gym engrossed in his phone
> 
> ...


i keep seeing people on their phone in between sets sounds like its a new trend

did you laugh as his face hit the ground or just as he tripped


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> i use my phone in the gym while im training, but i pay the bill for it, so its nobodys business apart from mine.


why though cant what ever it is wait until you've finished


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Cant say i really notice what anyones doing and not really sure why anyone else would either, if people are noisy, i goto the gym with my mp3 player on pretty simple solution.

All i see people doing soon as i walk in before I get going are chest and biceps, I love those people and I have utmost respect for them people as it leaves the rest of the entire gym free all to myself to do wtf I need to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

sometimes no, plus its not hurting anyone. if i was parked up on a bench and it was rammed then i would agree


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i just hate the general idiots 'all the gear and no idea' type. training in wrist straps, knee wraps, chicken wraps and any other essential piece of 'bodybuilding' acsessories they can get their hands on. With the reality being the nearest thing to bodybuilding they will get is w*nking over pumping iron!!
> 
> *obviously for those who do know what they are doing all of the above is perfectly acceptable


hey,i feel offended, i love my straps :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bassmonster said:


> hey,i feel offended, i love my straps :whistling: :thumb:


yeah but ytour photo clearly shows you know what your doing! :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

people who can't mind their own business.

there i was, minding my own business, at the squat rack, lighting a small fire to smoke some kippers, and i get pricks moaning at me.

FFS


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

i train alone, in a gym which is quiet, at a time when hardly anyone is in.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> people who can't mind their own business.
> 
> there i was, minding my own business, at the squat rack, lighting a small fire to smoke some kippers, and i get pricks moaning at me.
> 
> FFS


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Seriously guys, try training in Cyprus LOL!

NO-ONE and I mean NO-ONE in my gym has any muscle! I get bogged at, they roll there sleaves up, even shorts to reveal pencil limbs then strut around! My girlfriend benches more than most of them 15kg dbbells! lol


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> Seriously guys, try training in Cyprus LOL!
> 
> NO-ONE and I mean NO-ONE in my gym has any muscle! I get bogged at, they roll there sleaves up, even shorts to reveal pencil limbs then strut around! My girlfriend benches more than most of them 15kg dbbells! lol


Which gym in Cyprus? I've been to the one on base in Episkopi and it had 1 guy doing some weird pullups, swinging like a monkey. And two bicep boys in their tight vests both doing db curls in the mirror the whole time I was there. :laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Anybody who asks me about nap 50s mid set.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

me....

i acidently wiped my hands on someones towl today


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

When the gym is packed and I ask someone if i can get in in between sets, like while they are catching their breath, so I can at least do something rather than hover over them for 10 mins like a [email protected] But then they back away saying, "no no mate i'm done it's all yours".

Makes me feel like i've intimidated them away. Gets on my nerves that i can't be polite to some kids.

The ones who simply refuse to use the crash pads for oly bar deads, they seem to think they are at the 2012..


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I think its hilarious when you see people lifting minute weights and scream...

There is individual at my place, he lifts something like 16k barbell on his arms (now hes huge and i've seen him lift failrly heavy) but he sounds like chewbaca getting raped...

i mean i breathe heavy or occasionaly grunt if im failing "F****kING MOVE YOU METAL BAR" then i end up laughing and failing ¬¬ and my mate just lets me struggle lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> The new gym I joined is in a right **** area and is full of young criminals.
> 
> It is located near a police station, so a fair amount of bobbies train there (some of whom are my friends) so they walk around with the 'I'm nails' attitude.
> 
> ...


Yep thats the police for you  :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dudz said:


> People stealing things.
> 
> We've had someones iPod go missing, a dipping belt owned by the Gym, a speed ball bag again owned by the gym and the cupboard full of supplements raided several times!


some tight cvnt nicked my drink bottle 2 weeks ago,im still fekin ragin about it:cursing: ye and the B.O brigade ffs get some lynx on!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

pudj said:


> Yep thats the police for you  :thumb:


Yep, ALL police are bad. Every single one of them.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dig said:


> I havent ever had any probs in any gym ive trained at. If someone is benching etc and i was going to i will just expect them to let me work in with them, i would do the same. I arent standing around waiting whilst they sit on the bench resting for 5 mins, fck that.
> 
> Love this clip Kirk Karowski-the bit about squatting at his gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


Damn - he has some neck on him!

J


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

sometimes makes me wonder why some people use belts in every exercise they do :innocent:

And the one's that walk around like they got shafted up the ass the night before the workout


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i like the carpet carriers................you know who you are.....


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

people who take wieghts off the rack you are using without asking, that annoys me for two reasons i don't like people in 'my space' when im lifitng mainly cos i think ill hit them and also because what if i might want to use a certain plate in a couple sets.

although the most annoying thing that has happened to me in the gym was there was this one guy who unracked my wieghts whilst i was at the toliet on my last set and it wasn't like i was away for 5mins or the rack looked like it was empty, my belt, watter bottle and note book where in the rack plus i had a fair amount of wieght on the bar that i wouldn't just walk away and leave.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

toad1 said:


> people who take wieghts off the rack you are using without asking, that annoys me for two reasons i don't like people in 'my space' when im lifitng mainly cos i think ill hit them and also because what if i might want to use a certain plate in a couple sets.
> 
> although the most annoying thing that has happened to me in the gym was there was this one guy who unracked my wieghts whilst i was at the toliet on my last set and it wasn't like i was away for 5mins or the rack looked like it was empty, my belt, watter bottle and note book where in the rack plus i had a fair amount of wieght on the bar that i wouldn't just walk away and leave.


caus i dont mind waiting while you av a sh!t:confused1:

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

the carpet salesmen are a laugh to look at 2


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> i cant stand smelly people at the gym......
> 
> at the gym i was training at a few years back, there used to be this one guy who stank of vinegar and sweat ALL the time. I dont think he had ever washed the clothes he trained in i genuinely struggled to use a machine after he did cos his stench would linger and make me wretch.


x2

It's the bicep warriors that make me chuckle. You see them swagger in all 8st on them and straight to there compound of the day.........Bicep curls. They have that look about them thats says" damn I bicep curl every other day and take a whey shake after the gym but I can't get any bigger"

love it.

Oh and the other day I saw some dude superset bent over rows using a smith machine with seated concentration curls......mental!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

-Jack- said:


> me....
> 
> i acidently wiped my hands on someones towl today


TOWEL???

What kind of gym is that :tongue:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

adlewar said:


> caus i dont mind waiting while you av a sh!t:confused1:
> 
> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Agree with this 100%. If you wander off out the gym to take a dump I'm not gonna wait around for you to come back. Hold it and do your last set


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Dan said:


> TOWEL???
> 
> What kind of gym is that :tongue:


Hey, sometimes you need to crack one off after a good leg session!

and then you'll need something to clean up with!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i was inbetween sets on tricep pushdown and this smelly sweaty old fvcker comes up and goes to take the ez bar off, i growled and said "does it look like i'm fvcking finished?" he stood there looking baffled


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

towels are essential


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dan said:


> TOWEL???
> 
> What kind of gym is that :tongue:


I use a towel cause I consider everyone else dirty!!! And do i really want to sweat up a bench and mix it with some other person sweaty residue left over in the bench!


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

A few younger lads look like they never had a induction on the place ... so they look like fools lifting too much weight with no proper form .... i stand there and admire sometimes


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> Hey, sometimes you need to crack one off after a good leg session!
> 
> and then you'll need something to clean up with!


so no one else would shower if they work out and them go back to work?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mal said:


> some tight cvnt nicked my drink bottle 2 weeks ago,im still fekin ragin about it:cursing: ye and the B.O brigade ffs get some lynx on!


We had this one chap that stank worse than I have smelt in ages, like mouldy old vinegar unwashed clothes and filthy body... He even had a personnel trainer who must have been suffering.

But I made it obviously by expressing out loud my disgust in the smell in the area and people should really make an effort to use deodrant then proceed to grab one of the free standing fans and put it between us and them. The trainier told him off and sent him to sort himself out. :lol: :lol:

I'm also known to call back people if they leave a sweaty puddle on the seat. Or moan at the trainier for not training his clients properly who do it.

We all pay our fees so are entitled to a cleanish environment. Fvck I shower before every workout to go smelling clean and not stink up the place. Others can make an effort..... rant over!!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

does anyone else knowingly let off protein farts in the gym? or is just me...i love the look on peoples faces trying to work out who the culprit was.... :whistling:


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> We had this one chap that stank worse than I have smelt in ages, like mouldy old vinegar unwashed clothes and filthy body... He even had a personnel trainer who must have been suffering.
> 
> But I made it obviously by expressing out loud my disgust in the smell in the area and people should really make an effort to use deodrant then proceed to grab one of the free standing fans and put it between us and them. The trainier told him off and sent him to sort himself out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


haha can just imagine their face's :thumbup1:


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Saw a women during a personal training session and after the trainer told her what exercise to do replied with "I don't wanna do that machine, I don't like it, it's too hard".


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Small_tank said:


> haha can just imagine their face's :thumbup1:


Yeah I dont think the fat fvck has done it again!! It honestly look like he dabbed the chair with a wet sponge where his head was!!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

I was at the gym just after lunch two Kno** came in, loaded up the bench press squeezed out one poor rep of 100 Kg and then got on his mobile to tell one of his mates, So sad!

Oh those who drop dums from a great height, Sorry same two Kno**


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a couple of average guys that come in my gym and flat bench with the 40kg dumbells. They get them about halfway down and then back up again about 8 times, not even proper reps and i swear it's all i've ever seen them do in the gym and they've been on the 40's for months. I feel like going up to them and telling them to try and lift something that they can actually get a proper rep out of and they might start getting somewhere.

And fvcking eat something and they might grow a little.....


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm unfortunately having to train at a fitness first at the moment and absolutely hate it. Can i last another two weeks there without smashing some fcuken smart little try hard wannabe - time will tell


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

bigkiwi said:


> I'm unfortunately having to train at a fitness first at the moment and absolutely hate it. Can i last another two weeks there without smashing some fcuken smart little try hard wannabe - time will tell


Know the exact feeling im at an LA Fitness and cant stand it!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bigkiwi said:


> I'm unfortunately having to train at a fitness first at the moment and absolutely hate it. Can i last another two weeks there without smashing some fcuken smart little try hard wannabe - time will tell


I work out at Fitness first. I'm a moody looking scowly fvcker dressed in sh1tty old gear though so people usually keep well clear and don't get in my way.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Only been training just over a year but iv noticed 2 things:

People do not put there weights back!

A group of chavs tried to tell me what to do.. wrongly... they looked angry when i ignored them and continued on with my workout


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

i've got a crowd at my gym , been trainning a few months ,full of gear,decked out with all the latest mma clothing , think they're hard as fcuk , come in do chest no warm up , 2 20's either side a couple of reps getting helped by there hangers on then go over to some other ( i'm hard as fcuk as well )mate and get on telling them who they knocked out at the weekend , wander over to someone else then walk about for the next hour blowing there chest out


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

The little lambs who drop the 20kg weights as if they are 60kg and the go aarrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Half Reppers!

So many people in my gym put as much weight on a machine or bar as they can then lift the thing about 2"!!!

Also there is a bunch of middle age blokes who bowl it around the gym as if they own the place, look like they are carrying stuff under there arms as they try to flare there back out as much as possible when they dont have one and then put loads of weight on the bar, do half reps and grunt like idiots.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Just to further that - people who go to the gym to WALK on the treadmill... WHY????????? That really pishes me off since I used to be a cardio monster! :lol:


Why not walk on the treadmill ? It burns fat whilst preserving the muscle ...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

squatters who overload the bar and only squat 12 inches down!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> squatters who overload the bar and only squat 12 inches down!


ha ha ha yeah they don't want their legs to grow too big:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Towels though :lol:


----------



## xrobdogx (Mar 7, 2010)

toss**s that hog a bench doing sod all, then act all offended when you ask them to move their ass.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

People who attempt to race me to the step mill in order to take it, i hate running but i will out run fat women if need be!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

This was posted on another forum....but I think it's appropriate for this thread :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

How's this for a Gym ****er. I just got back from the Gym where I was watching this pencil neck (dick) training. I was doing cardio, so it's OK to watch, I don't watch others when I'm doing my weights. Anyway, back to what I was saying. This dick has no back, legs, arms, or shoulders, but a big chest, which actually looks like he has bitch tits, so probably juicing. The other day on chest he was benching about 110kg, form was crap, but he was still doing it. He worked really hard. Anyway, today he was doing shoulders, and he was actually watching the TV during his set, and the weights nowhere near matched his chest weights. What a fcuking dick head!!! I feel like ****ting these ****holes, but I refrain and just smile to myself. Especially at the poor attempt at walking around trying to flare the non existent lats.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> How's this for a Gym ****er. I just got back from the Gym where I was watching this pencil neck (dick) training. I was doing cardio, so it's OK to watch, I don't watch others when I'm doing my weights. Anyway, back to what I was saying. This dick has no back, legs, arms, or shoulders, but a big chest, which actually looks like he has bitch tits, so probably juicing. The other day on chest he was benching about 110kg, form was crap, but he was still doing it. He worked really hard. Anyway, today he was doing shoulders, and he was actually watching the TV during his set, and the weights nowhere near matched his chest weights. What a fcuking dick head!!! I feel like ****ting these ****holes, but I refrain and just smile to myself. Especially at the poor attempt at walking around trying to flare the non existent lats.


chill dude, just think, "well, that's one plum who won't beat me on stage"


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The "deep" squatters...5 plates a side..FFS....i go lower take a sh1t 

One guy who trains up our place...skin head trible tats,tight black tee shirt....all 11st of him few week ago...he was doing side bends with a 90lb dumbbell.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Some one asking if you are using this or that when your half way through a set:cursing:

Some one who goes to the bog comes back and wants to claim back something you have taken:cursing:

5 kids around 1 bench all using different dumbells so most lighter ones are taken:cursing:

People who have always got B.O in the gym:cursing:

Gym managers who think they are prison wardens :cursing:

fvck it gonna train down me garage from now on:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Surely gym [email protected] are people who complian on a forum about gym [email protected] ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> This was posted on another forum....but I think it's appropriate for this thread :lol:


This is amazing haha :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> chill dude, just think, "well, that's one plum who won't beat me on stage"


Nah! I only get on stage to beat myself. I don't care where I come so long as

a) I have made improvements since last show

B) Anyone that beats me is clearly better, and non of this political judge scoring.

The reason I had 16 years off stage was because of dodgy judging. I once had NABBA threatening to issue me with a WRIT for liable. Now that's a good story............


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

pea head said:


> Surely gym [email protected] are people who complian on a forum about gym [email protected]t ?


no we are just moody [email protected]:laugh:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

people who check to see on every set how much their muscle has not pumped and do a quick sweep to see who caught them looking not massive....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

People who don't train legs, because they are big enough and they play football on a Sunday that works them. Cmon! who they kidding!!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Rickski said:


> people who check to see on every set how much their muscle has not pumped and do a quick sweep to see who caught them looking not massive....


so tru ... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I also hate people who just stand and stare at you while you do your sets; very off putting


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

God said:


> Between each set I write down the weight and reps on my phone. People must thing I'm a tight t!t but ah well!


ever tried a pen and paper bruv?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> ever tried a pen and paper bruv?


Why carry around a pen and paper? :confused1:

I record my workout on my phone, which I have on me anyway because I'm listening to music on it. Plus it means I can upload it directly to my journal rather than having to type it up again when I get home. :confused1:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> How's this for a Gym ****er. I just got back from the Gym where I was watching this pencil neck (dick) training. I was doing cardio, so it's OK to watch, I don't watch others when I'm doing my weights. Anyway, back to what I was saying. This dick has no back, legs, arms, or shoulders, but a big chest, which actually looks like he has bitch tits, so probably juicing. The other day on chest he was benching about 110kg, form was crap, but he was still doing it. He worked really hard. Anyway, today he was doing shoulders, and he was actually watching the TV during his set, and the weights nowhere near matched his chest weights. What a fcuking dick head!!! I feel like ****ting these ****holes, but I refrain and just smile to myself. Especially at the poor attempt at walking around trying to flare the non existent lats.


tbh only a gym w4nker would get angry over this. who the fuk cares if he does this? and how does it affect you in any way? you need to lighten up fella. at least the guy is trying.

sh1t doesnt bother me much in the gym. i have an ipod on and only make eye contact when asking if someone is finished with equipment. stress free.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> tbh only a gym w4nker would get angry over this. who the fuk cares if he does this? and how does it affect you in any way? you need to lighten up fella. at least the guy is trying.
> 
> sh1t doesnt bother me much in the gym. *i have an ipod on* and only make eye contact when asking if someone is finished with equipment. stress free.


Ever tried a harmonica bruv?


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Why carry around a pen and paper? :confused1:
> 
> I record my workout on my phone, which I have on me anyway because I'm listening to music on it. Plus it means I can upload it directly to my journal rather than having to type it up again when I get home. :confused1:


whats with the :confused1: confused smiley? is this such an outrageous idea? if its good enuf for arnold it should be good enough for you. typing into a phone takes longer than written word my man.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> tbh only a gym w4nker would get angry over this. who the fuk cares if he does this? and how does it affect you in any way? you need to lighten up fella. at least the guy is trying.
> 
> sh1t doesnt bother me much in the gym. i have an ipod on and only make eye contact when asking if someone is finished with equipment. stress free.





> but I refrain and just smile to myself


Maybe the diet is getting to me........................LOL


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Ever tried a harmonica bruv?


i tell you what you shouldn't try shall i? comedy, as that was a poor attempt at humour. your girlfriends infidelity must be doing things to your head weeman. now fuk off and cry in the corner like a good little girl.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> tbh only a gym w4nker would get angry over this. who the fuk cares if he does this? and how does it affect you in any way? you need to lighten up fella. at least the guy is trying.
> 
> sh1t doesnt bother me much in the gym. i have an ipod on and only make eye contact when asking if someone is finished with equipment. stress free.


Who's angry??? Just because you think someone is a dick head, and needs to learn some sh!t doesn't mean I'm angry about it. This is a gym [email protected] thread after all. May I'm just using too many profanities, or need to use the smilies a little more.......


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> whats with the :confused1: confused smiley? is this such an outrageous idea? if its good enuf for arnold it should be good enough for you. typing into a phone takes longer than written word my man.


I'm pretty proficient in typing on my iPhone. So I don't agree.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

geez we're moaning about people who sit yakking on their phones, if the fella wants to write his progress on his iGay, who cares!!!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

hmmm defending gym ****ers....... avatar of arm sleeve tatoo... is it.... nuff said.. lol


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Which gym in Cyprus? I've been to the one on base in Episkopi and it had 1 guy doing some weird pullups, swinging like a monkey. And two bicep boys in their tight vests both doing db curls in the mirror the whole time I was there. :laugh:


awww memories, I used to live in that gym a few years ago. Mainly cardio in them days though....


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> hmmm defending gym ****ers....... avatar of arm sleeve tatoo... is it.... nuff said.. lol


its an old one of my scar bud. its not a look at my tatt avy. i will change it for you if it offends you. your frail pasty body paints a simlar picture to me.

im not defending anyone my point is there are far more things to get angry about than gym w4nkers. scumbags bullying a man to death being one.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What a bunch of moaners
> 
> Should be concentrating on what your doing surely?? Rather than trying to dictate behaviours of others..
> 
> ...


x2 they pay , they can do what teh fcek they want. and who realy cares? :cursing:


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Does bug me when people (men) leave weights on. Hate having to put away other peoples stuff. Also agree with the post about people reading while doing cardio. Dosent bug me as such, just dont see how they can be working that hard while reading?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> its an old one of my scar bud. its not a look at my tatt avy. i will change it for you if it offends you.


oh yeah, im like totally offended, and changing it wont matter now, only a :ban:will satisfy me.



> your frail pasty body paints a simlar picture to me.


a similar picture as what? no1s mentioned a picture? and if u think i sit around judging myself by the standards of a smurf like you, your gonna find urself sadly disappointed.



> im not defending anyone


Your clearly defending yourself for some reason, and insulting other people as you do it... :confused1:



> my point is there are far more things to get angry about than gym w4nkers. scumbags bullying a man to death being one.


That was ur point was it? well thank god u made it, Christ knows what we'd all do without perfectly sculpted smurfettes like you telling us what to think.

One question tho, do you have to be such a D**k whilst ur doing it?


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

main things is weights put the f**kers back, you aint special


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

now now girls calm down:whistling:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jsb said:


> now now girls calm down:whistling:


Beat me to it, lol :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

/me puts his handbag down.

lol back on topic, when i used to gym, there were 2 tiny wee lads there, who took all of the weights from the corner with the dumbells n benches, to the opposite corner, with the smith machine, and proceeded to do their dumbell workout there, simultaneously using up every dumbell under 20kg at the same time, except the two pairs that were being used by me and another guy as they loaded up.

Me and guy with dumbells looked at each other in dis belief, i went n got my working set dumbells off em and started my set, and they came over, to ask the other guy if they could have his dumbells, he went nuts @ them lol

Ive also had people try n hurry me off the squat rack, so they perform what they must laughing call bicep curls, hip humping the 60 kg reps out....

That said, it was great to get shown how to squat properly, and get my deadlifting form checked, and it was good to have a go on all the machines there, to work out what i would need at home, plus its an experience having a massive dude shout "ONE MORE!!!" at you as you try n push out ur last reps lol

Now i train at home, and i love it!, no cues for machines, and i can keep a constant stream of hot tea coming whilst i exercise, keep track of everything straight onto the computer and always have the music i want on


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

they might think you're all wankers, probs do tbh. I do :lol:


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

I use my phone in the gym when I rest. Im resting whatever body part im working, which most likely isnt my thumbs. However, I use a stopwatch to time rest, so when its time to get down again, I put my phone down whether im finished or not.

And I record stuff on there cause I know ill lose a pen or paper. I can understand the talking on the phone thing but just texting, recording data or even switching music tracks shouldnt be a problem.

Personally, I hate the half rep people. We get them at work, they stack a machine, and do the last 1/4 of the lift repeatedly and then chest beat in the mirror.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> */me puts his handbag down.*
> 
> lol back on topic, when i used to gym, there were 2 tiny wee lads there, who took all of the weights from the corner with the dumbells n benches, to the opposite corner, with the smith machine, and proceeded to do their dumbell workout there, simultaneously using up every dumbell under 20kg at the same time, except the two pairs that were being used by me and another guy as they loaded up.
> 
> ...


thats it your a *girl! end off * :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dave - I train in Peyia, Paphos in a gym called Tower Fitness. My training partner Fivos Fivou is in good shape actually and is Cypriot. Good genetics as he takes no supplements and no aas.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

The guy in the gym who insists on using the bench press to do leg raises

Need I say no fcuking more!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whoever is bigger than me a a gym ****er


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

never notice anyone else...too busy looking in the mirror


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i hate guys who wank in the showers!

not mentioning no names....


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

The types Ive encountered lately are the Phil Michel types. Try look hard, dont train legs, take off their tops to their vests once anyone with a decent physic leaves the training area.

These two effers are currently making my bloody boil as they stare me while I work out, no doubt in awe of my 19X25kg leg press


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Just to further that - people who go to the gym to WALK on the treadmill... WHY????????? That really pishes me off since I used to be a cardio monster! :lol:


I walk on the treadmills.....I have no intention of breaking into a run and getting all out of breath and sweaty.....I have some dignity


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i hate guys who wank in the showers!
> 
> not mentioning no names....


 :whistling:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

this is possibly the most pathetic thread ive seen , at least all the people you say are [email protected] are trying , if they wasnt then ud be calling them fat or lazy [email protected] . . half of these storys are no doubt made up aswell .

as for the people who squat half reps being ****ers , someone said this to me one and in return received a back hander an told to fuk off . considering i have one knee busted with a stretched patella tendon , and an acl hanging on by a thread , i think half reps at 120 kg are actually quite good  ( before anyone says lighter an lower , phsically cant be done)


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

IanStu said:


> I walk on the treadmills.....I have no intention of breaking into a run and getting all out of breath and sweaty.....I have some dignity


Lol I just need to clarify, fair enough after having a heavy lifting session, going on a treadmill to walk for 5 to cool yourself down, relax is cool, but where I train there are women (and some men) who will come in and do just very, very light cardio, I always think "why? why not just save the money and go for a walk/slow jog?" it's healthier - being outside in the sun - when it's sunny - getting nice fresh air into yourself and seeing some sights


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Today whilst doing legs a bloke was watching me do all my sets.

this didnt bother me until i saw him after trying to full stack the

Leg Press

Leg Ext

Leg CUrl

At the same full Stack weight i had been doing.

Its taken me 4 Months building my legs to be able to do it at this weight like i did when i was younger.

thing is he could not Curl /Press the weight safely and was risking injuring himself just so he could say he could do it.

Would of much prefered him lifting whats good 4 his body.

Dont people understand it isnt about the weight but correct form and contraction etc LMAO


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

all of the above are the reasons i train at home. Just me with no distractions.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

guys that ask you what gear your on when your not, and dont take no for an answer!!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> People who lift big weights with sloppy form, then look very confused at you wondering why you are bigger than them with using small weights.
> 
> Ah......One day the penny will drop.


SNAP!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

dazsmith69 said:


> guys that ask you what gear your on when your not, and dont take no for an answer!!!


guys that ask regardless, it's rude, you wouldn't ask a stranger what medication they took, or if they took recreational drugs, why is gear any different? Very personal.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Best ive seen in a while is 3 guys all training together, ones late 30s and the other 2 mid to late 20s, loud as fvck talking about how hard they are and how they run their estate pmsl, fat fvckers with skinny arms.

One does lat pulldowns and the other 2 are doing cable rows. One of the guys doing cable rows shouts to his mate doing lat pulldowns 'sh1t they are mate they just hit my back, these rows get your lats properly'

Then took his shirt off and pointed at his shoulders:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Was sat p1ssing myself:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> guys that ask regardless, it's rude, you wouldn't ask a stranger what medication they took, or if they took recreational drugs, why is gear any different? Very personal.


You're right of course, but this makes me remember peoples advice (when looking for a source) to ask about in their local gym. :lol:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

A smelly little fvcker today put his hands down his pants and had a good rumage and then picked up some dumbells and i couldnt remember which one,s! For this he is

A GYM W*NKER


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> Lol I just need to clarify, fair enough after having a heavy lifting session, going on a treadmill to walk for 5 to cool yourself down, relax is cool, but where I train there are women (and some men) who will come in and do just very, very light cardio, I always think "why? why not just save the money and go for a walk/slow jog?" it's healthier - being outside in the sun - when it's sunny - getting nice fresh air into yourself and seeing some sights


 :confused1: :confused1:

Well why do any cardio in a gym at all then, do everything outside in the sun,

pmsl, what fecking sun??

If you knew anything about fat loss you'd know that walking at a fast pace on a

treadmill is one of the best fat burners there is

An incredibly bad way to lose bodyfat is to run fast on a treadmill for any length

of time


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Well why do any cardio in a gym at all then, do everything outside in the sun,
> 
> ...


 :beer:

I live in Wales. We don't know what sun is.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

ive been gym a few times and got the steriod comment! don't know if they were hating or complementing but i got p!ssed off and went back to old ways, going to my uncles to train, i'm having to push myself more than i would at the gym because of the limit of stuff i can use but i'm improving my stamina the hard way so its not all bad.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Thierry said:


> ive been gym a few times and got the steriod comment! don't know if they were hating or complementing but i got p!ssed off and went back to old ways, going to my uncles to train, i'm having to push myself more than i would at the gym because of the limit of stuff i can use but i'm improving my stamina the hard way so its not all bad.


I went to pick up something and a friend said something along the lines of 'WHOA!!! Your head's all veiny!!!' followed by 'Steroiiiiiids!!!'.

In other words, it doesn't necessarily mean you're big.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I went to pick up something and a friend said something along the lines of 'WHOA!!! Your head's all veiny!!!' followed by 'Steroiiiiiids!!!'.
> 
> In other words, it doesn't necessarily mean you're big.


i don't know if he was being friendly or hating but others heard and i dont want the roids tag over my head when i've been doing sit and pull ups since 11, even while i was smoking weed to try balance things which didn't work, weird thing is im not huge, just have the cuts and that was down to taking an interest and the pain, thanks to my uncle. probably taken it too personal but i don't go around saying sh!t like that, i've given props and gone on my way, once got advised then the [email protected] above happened.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Take it as a compliment then if they p1ss you off say better be careful, I get ROID RAGE! :cursing:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i'll go back covered in green paint.. "how do you like those apples!"


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, FFS! Not that saying again! :lol:

How does it come up twice in 3 days when I've never heard it before in my life?

But I know about it now, so it's all good.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea for a new fitness class !

In all honesty:-

big/fat

small/ tall

natty/roider

vest/polo shirt

baggie pants/tight lycra's/partridge specials...

never really come across a gym ****er !

The ego should be left at the gyms front door !

:beer:


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

chavs who are juiced up and dont have a clue, only train upperbody, and insist on trying to make them selves look hard even when there eating a protein bar, loads of them in my i gym, cant stand them!!!!


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> chavs who are juiced up and dont have a clue, only train upperbody, and insist on trying to make them selves look hard even when there eating a protein bar, loads of them in my i gym, cant stand them!!!!


Is your avi a joke or a warning to the chavs ! Tell me that is not a proper picture !


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Euroboy said:


> Is your avi a joke or a warning to the chavs ! Tell me that is not a proper picture !


It's Markus Ruhl, lol


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

dudz said:


> It's Markus Ruhl, lol


Who ever it is he dont look to happy does he !! :thumb:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> Who ever it is he dont look to happy does he !! :thumb:


can't blame him for being unhappy, he can't see his willy... what an anti-roids/obese advert that would be :lol:


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> The ones that watch everything you do, and then try to mirror your workout, but adding more weight, while trying to catch your eye, then making sure the weights make loads of noise when they put them down so everyone looks at them.


That post just totally reminded me of Gym Guy.


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

People who swing the dumbells all over the place thrusting their hips everywhere who then spend 10 minutes flexing their Biceps in the mirror


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

To All

If these people are annoying you, Then why dont you go over and tell them???

Or ask them to stop???


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> To All
> 
> If these people are annoying you, Then why dont you go over and tell them???
> 
> Or ask them to stop???


Because were scared, we don't have hulk smash at our disposal. Maybe you should come sort them out for us...?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

testman said:


> Anyone else encountered these? They usualy roam in groups of 4+, asking questions such as "how many sets you got left init"
> 
> If you reply 4 or more, they decide to stand around you and grunt, which puts you off your workout and is intimidating
> 
> *Post any other types of gym w*nkers*!


me lol i think that because i lift more then most i should be able to walk up to the bar they are using and take a plate off or take the bench off of them! lol i think when you get to a point (bber-big pl-real fukin strong!) you should be given a plat membership to the gym you are in and then get priority over all the cnuts! my training is more important then what some natty skinny ****s! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> To All
> 
> If these people are annoying you, Then why dont you go over and tell them???
> 
> Or ask them to stop???


lol because every one bitching on this thred is a pussy! lol

what i do (or did when my tendon was ok) is look at the [email protected] that p1ss me off see what dbels they are pressing and do hammer curls with them lol i remember a group of guys a little older then me were just getting in my way and just p1ssing me off in general with the way they were looking at me (could be the tren? lol) , i had trained chest and was just finishing off with some light press (pump set) i could see them eyeing up the bar like "yea so i can do that" they trained chest i was gona do bis any way so every set they did with the dbels for flat press i did the same weight for more reps on hammers lol in the end they stopped at like 42.5kg if that lol at the time i was on the 55k dbels for some thing like 8 reps each lol i wanted them to fel real weak and small (like these guys should!) JOB DONE! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Any way I got all the free weights I wanted for the rest of the day lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What about them guys who go the gym and lift with perfect form, don't talk to anyone, are very polite when they do speak, don't sweat, don't smell, don't grunt, scream, or make noises, quiet all the time, don't have mobile phones,

or any other gadgets.......... Then the fcuking [email protected] spend all their spare time on internet forums bitching about anyone and everyone that isn't as perfect as they are. I mean.......What a bunch of gym [email protected] those types are.


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

when I have my last exercise to do and there are 4 or more people using what i need And there lifting then talking for 5 then lifting again arrrrgggghhh.

*Gza1* i know just the type your on about, I think if we poked them the would fall over as there skinny legs cant take the weight of there body, they remind me of upside down milk bottles :tongue:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Staring is what really gets my blood boiling, if I'm trying to deadlift and the whole weights area is staring at me it puts me off


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Staring is what really gets my blood boiling, if I'm trying to deadlift and the whole weights area is staring at me it puts me off


aha that works the other way too.If you load up the bar and go for a P.B you will look a right tit if you dont do it with everyone watchin!

This happened with a guy the other day at my gym @180 kg. :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

if everyone is looking that just spurs me on to be honest


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

The screaming when lifting weights is annoying tbh. Example theres a polish guy at the gym now I was squatting and he was on the squat rack once I was finished. Now he was lifting half the weight I was and he was screaming the place down ARGHHHHHH...PSHHHT...ARGGHHHHH...PSHHHT it's like :S? I never even make a noise.

And theres another polish, that deadlifts say 60kg but slams the weight off the floor as hard as possible, wheres the fkn need?

Theres a few groups of 3-4 people in my gym idiots. Always one person of the group seems to be the pack leader, chooses the exercises and flexes infront of his peers. Idiot brigade.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont pay much attention to what folk in the gym are doing tbh -- i go in do my workout and leave, i train during the day sort of 1-3pm time so gym is ussaully quite and i can get on with things,

never had anyone ask how long i was going to be on somthing either lol they just sort of hover looking over now and then but i just ignore it as im there for one thing -- my workout

if somone asks me a stupid question they get a stupid sarcastic answer but tbh i scowl most the time naturally so most folk unless they know me dont say owt to me:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there were two guys up the gym the other day,both in wheel chairs.

didnt bother me realy,but they were zoomin about the place like fvkin loons,and expecting everyone to get out of the way,if they wanted to use a perticular machine.They both ended up on the treadmill then wtf,i never seen that before,i started to laugh i could not help it!i had too leave.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

round 2 said:


> aha that works the other way too.If you load up the bar and go for a P.B you will look a right tit if you dont do it with everyone watchin!
> 
> This happened with a guy the other day at my gym @180 kg. :thumbup1:





laurie g said:


> if everyone is looking that just spurs me on to be honest


i dont know why it puts me off but it does, there arent many serious trainers at my gym so i think they're easily impressed

If i go for a pb and nobody sees it doesnt bother me


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate it when they start making jokes and start laughing about what they did last night puts me off cant focus and the ones that come and sniff the benches after ive done with it


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tough being perfect sometimes isnt it gents!


----------

